# Glebe House (Aberdeenshire)



## mrscorp (Aug 26, 2013)

Some photos of an explore undertaken a few weeks ago.

*The History:*

Built around 1770 Glebe House was a manse belonging to the Church of Scotland with later addition. 2-storey, 3-bay house with 
centre entrance masked by later 19th century gabled porch. 
Harled, tooled ashlar margins. Regular fenestration in S 
front. 
Mid 19th century 2-storey rear wing with piended roof and 
rear wallhead stacks. 
12-pane glazing to old house, 4-pane to wing. 
Coped end stacks to main house; slate roofs. 
WALLED GARDEN; high rubble walled garden extends W of house. 
STEADING: early 19th century. Single storey, U-plan steading. 
Harled rubble, tooled ashlar margins. Centre bay rises to 2 
storeys, the upper loft served by central loft door breaking 
wallhead under piended roof. Piended local slate roofs.

Unsure when the building became disused, anyway...on with the pics

*The Pics:*



Untitled by mrscorp2, on Flickr



house18 by mrscorp2, on Flickr



house17 by mrscorp2, on Flickr



house16 by mrscorp2, on Flickr



house15 by mrscorp2, on Flickr



house13 by mrscorp2, on Flickr



house12 by mrscorp2, on Flickr



house11 by mrscorp2, on Flickr



house10 by mrscorp2, on Flickr



house9 by mrscorp2, on Flickr



House8 by mrscorp2, on Flickr



house7 by mrscorp2, on Flickr



house4 by mrscorp2, on Flickr



house3 by mrscorp2, on Flickr



house2 by mrscorp2, on Flickr



HOUSE1 by mrscorp2, on Flickr



house16 by mrscorp2, on Flickr



Untitled by mrscorp2, on Flickr
If you look closely to the bottom left of this picture, You may see what I think I saw :S


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 27, 2013)

Some nice features there.


----------



## woodland pixie (Aug 28, 2013)

This place gives me the creeps....and the orbs, or dust, or whatever... but if dust why only in one room? And so many? You're brave you is, I got a tickly neck just looking at the pics...were you alone? *shudder*


----------



## hnmisty (Sep 5, 2013)

woodland pixie said:


> This place gives me the creeps....and the orbs, or dust, or whatever... but if dust why only in one room? And so many? You're brave you is, I got a tickly neck just looking at the pics...were you alone? *shudder*



If you want help being creapt out, there's a face on the wall in pic 12 (I think- the one after the stairs) 

Thanks for exploring, you certainly wouldn't catch me going in there on my own at night!


----------



## mrscorp (Sep 6, 2013)

woodland pixie said:


> This place gives me the creeps....and the orbs, or dust, or whatever... but if dust why only in one room? And so many? You're brave you is, I got a tickly neck just looking at the pics...were you alone? *shudder*



Yep, I was all alone, there were a few noises but i hoped they were from the woods nearby :wconfused:


----------



## gingrove (Sep 6, 2013)

hnmisty said:


> If you want help being creapt out, there's a face on the wall in pic 12 (I think- the one after the stairs)
> 
> Thanks for exploring, you certainly wouldn't catch me going in there on my own at night!



Could you only see one ?


----------

